# PDV-IBS Sufferer New to Forums. NEED HELP!



## combatarms123 (Nov 23, 2016)

hi guys so here is my story. 27yo male. 5,7 180lbs. everything started about 6 months to a year ago. i started having more loose frequent bowel movements. ussually 3 a day. then i would get a few days of relief sometimes even weeks. about 3 months ago it all got worse. i couldnt even finish my lunch at work without running to the bathroom immediatly after. so i got fed up with it and i didnt have a doctor at the time so i went to n urgent care in town for it. they blew me off and gave me a 3 day supply of flagyl. i took the drugs and on the 3rd day i started to notice dull needle pains in my groin before a bowel movement. i was also taking align probiotic at the time. Fast forward another week and all of a sudden i have pain in my rectum and cant poop! So off to the emergency room i went.

They Did a catscan with contrast and a contrast enema. they tell me i have moderate diverticulitus. low fiber diet and a course of flagyl and cipro.. the meds were awful. i missed a whole week of work due to not eating and the diahrea was unstoppable. i didnt have a ton of pain to start with. it was more centerd in the groin area. but it went away after the first few does of antibiotics.

i went to see a gi doctor and scheduled a colonoscopy. i have it on 12/14. ever since the diagnosis on october 5th i am a depressed emotional wreck. i have even thought of suicide. i am current trying to seek mental help.

i gave up all my hobbies, cant sleep, dont eat like i used to and dont socialize anymore. i am engaged and my fiance has been by my side through all of this. she is a sweetheart.

for thew last 3 weeks. my bowel habbits go from normal looking, to thin almost flat broken pieces to diahrea. i can have 2 or 3 good days, then i will get a day of constat stomach gurgle and cramps and some diahrea. some days i find it harder to deficate, other days its effortless. what really bothers me is it seems every tuesday night i wake up at 3 am with severe cramping and then have a giant soft bowel movement after the movenment the cramps subside ussually. my gi doctor just told me that it takes time to recover and only should go to hospital if i have sever pain.

she also says i have post infectious ibs, and she gave me bentyl, and lexapro for depression. i dont take the lexapro. the bentyl seems to work, but im always afraid its going to stop me from pooping.

i read waaay too much about diverticulitus on the internet and it has scared the crap out of me. im so scared for surgery or all of the other problems. it seems like i cant find a good story on the internet. to my understanding some people get surgerys other have a flare up dont eat nuts and seeds and are fine. anyone else struggle with PDV-IBS. does it ever go away? and will i recieve some normaly back into my life? im super depressed and my friend and family are sick of hearing about it. i have a career and want to get married soon and this has totaly stopped me in my tracks.

my diet consists of mostly whole grains, cereals, crackers, soup, chicken and turkey sandwiches. carrots greenbeans if i try to eat different things it ussually end up in irritation and diahrea

my father had diverticulitus since he was early 20's wasnt diagnosed until early 30's and had to have a resection due to perforation. his went undiagnosed for a long time. doctors said to him doesnt happen this young. he seems ok now has mild symptoms from time to time, but he has other issues(tripple bypass).

can anyone on here make me feel better? is there any hope? thanks


----------



## anthonyb (Nov 22, 2016)

Well if it is post infectious ibs there is a good chance that this will improve over time. This takes a few years according to what I've read so it is hard to see how you'll feel in a couple years since you're only not even a year into it. Good luck and hopefully you'll feel better over time.


----------

